# Bolero rear lamp replacing



## 123694 (May 19, 2009)

I own a Swift Bolero 630EK registered in 2008. Reversing lamp has blown and requires replacing.  Handbook does not show design on motorhome)... These are individual round lights for all rear lights with no method to access the rear from within the vehicle body. :? .....Do they unscrew or pull off.  

Hogandog


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry personally dont know the answer to that but Ian or Glenn will if you give them a ring and ask.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Hogandog, I've moved your post to the Swift forum - you may get more responses.


Mike 

Mods team


----------

